# New Lordstown Badges



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Some of our VIP members asked for Lordstown badges and our moderation team passed the request to AG. As a result we have Lordstown homecoming badges. Please reply in this thread if you went to either of the Lordstown meets. If you went to both we need to know that as well.

- Tribbles


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Both, because awesome.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Both, of course.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The second one for me please.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rob, one or two? I know you were at the second meet but what about the first? The badges are numbered for the number of times attending.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I was only at the second one.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2nd annual only. Purchase my car a month after the 1st one


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I was only at one, the second one that occurred in May of this year.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

At the second one, hopefully more to come!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

One for me please!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

last one an wife an I enjoyed.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Went to both. This will be my first badge. Great idea guys!!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i was at lordstown last year


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I went to both ccasion14:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Only made the 2014 event. Too much going on in 2013 to make that one.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Both!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Only at the second. Because cruze only a month before.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Attended once in 2014, thanks


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Second one for me. I bought my car after the first show already happened


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Both of them! I will wear my badge with pride! Been to Lordstown Homecoming twice!


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I went to the 2nd Lordstown meet and plane to attend more lol


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

We went to both Lordstown trips! Please give us the icon! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I attended the 2nd meet this year and plan on making every one after!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

These look nice glad to see everyone is still here lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> These look nice glad to see everyone is still here lol.


Nice to see you still here too!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> These look nice glad to see everyone is still here lol.


 Welcome back! What have you been up to?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dear Esteemed Colleagues,

Please count me present and happy to have attended one Lordstown event and that would be the meet-up earlier this year on Friday, May 5th 2014. Enjoyed the entire day and lunched with Andrei in the Union Hall where we discussed, among other things and not surprisingly, the benefits of my switching over to Amsoil products for both gearbox (M32) and motor (at the time using Mobil1 Extended Life). All in all it was a relaxing and memorable outing.

FWIW, I signed up for the premiere Lordstown get together in 2013 and was enroute and halfway there when I was paged back home again, having been caught trying to escape. Lesson learned? Turn off pagers, mobiles and other devices and fly free like a bird.

You guys are the best!!!

- -
UlyssesSG


----------

